# Chinese food



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2012)

I eat the hell out of this stuff... I'm pretty traditional. A pu pu platter for two and either scallion pancakes or beef lo-mein.

My girl thinks I'm disgusting, but my daughter approves. She is five. Her favorite are the cranberry goons (crab rangoons). 

Anyone else have this addiction?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2012)

general tso chicken is my shit..Its horrible for u but mighty tasty


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 14, 2012)

Great now I'm going to Panda Express. Lol


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 14, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> Great now I'm going to Panda Express. Lol



Calling Panda Express Chinese food is like calling Taco Bell Mexican food!

I love Chinky food!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 14, 2012)

i eat it here and there.  i dont like a lot of it...... which is great, that stuff is so salty


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 14, 2012)

General Tso's chicken is addicting as hell!

I also love a good lemon chicken plate...


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 14, 2012)

Nobody mentioned sesame chicken? Come on bros


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 14, 2012)

I used to tear up some chinese take out. But like all good things it had to come to an end. Had a sodium problem and had to reevaluate everything i was eating.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2012)

wait till yaya reads this..he loves chinese food


----------



## PFM (Dec 14, 2012)

Basil Chicken & Pork Fried Lice


----------



## Rip (Dec 14, 2012)

Szechuan Chicken is great too. 
It's chicken and chinese vegetables with  *spicy* black bean sauce


----------



## theminister (Dec 14, 2012)

They call it just food here in Hong Kong


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2012)

I just had egg foo yong on an everything bagel.  That was pretty cool. I didn't have any of that gravy though. Needed it.


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 14, 2012)

General Tso's chicken is my favorite. Then - anything hot and spicy. Its not hot unless it burns as much on the way out as it did on the way in...

The chinese food in hongkong was pretty good too. My favorite was the dim sum.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 14, 2012)

I like a good diced chicken with peanuts in hot pepper sauce and hunan spicy dumplings.....Damn now I'm thinking of ordering some for dinner tonight!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 14, 2012)

I love shrimp chicken or beef in oyster sauce. The best chinese food is back east. I remember as a kid and young adult going to a nice sit down meal and ordering up all kinds of shit made fresh to order. Everything is buffet's now.


----------



## DF (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm more of a Thai food pig myself.  Although I love fried rice & in general hot spicy shit.  Oh yea egg rolls too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2012)

had beef and broccoli today


----------



## Jada (Dec 15, 2012)

Well when I was young and living with my mom we had food stamps ( paper money) and I would buy half a chicken with French fries and a Arizona ice tea all for $5!!! Now I eat steam chicken with steam white rice


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 15, 2012)

On shot, live next to a place that has all you can eat sirloins on dinner buffet

Sincerely
Steak liver


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 15, 2012)

Lover* dammit no edit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2012)

beef dumplings time


----------



## PFM (Dec 15, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I love shrimp chicken or beef in oyster sauce. The best chinese food is back east. I remember as a kid and young adult going to a nice sit down meal and ordering up all kinds of shit made fresh to order. Everything is buffet's now.



We have a place here! Everything is hand chopped fresh, every bite is incredible.

Yeah man how do people eat the Panda Express box-made fake ass shit...........NASTY!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sesame chicken, chicken on a stick, beef w brocolli, chicken fried rice. Then go back for seconds


----------



## losieloos (Dec 16, 2012)

i like there melons


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2012)

Pork dumplings, crab rangoon, chicken wings, sesame chicken, pork fried rice..hmmmmmm

Ping pong ping pong memuk muk


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 17, 2012)

I like sesame chicken and lo mein, good rangoons are hard to find.  I try and stay away from sushi but I like that too.  Worried about getting sick.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 17, 2012)

damn yall making me hungry. I cant do Chinese food anymore...either eat too much (buffet style) or it sits like a brick in there. Plus it fucks my blood sugar up way too high. Sad day


----------



## HH (Dec 18, 2012)

I fucking love chinese food. Sweet and sour chicken is one of my favorite dishes with some crab ragu!


----------

